# My 2010 Colnago CX-1



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Santa was very good to me this year! Here are some pics of my 2010 CX-1. Due to the build and replacing a few parts, I've only had the chance to ride her once... Came in at 15.5 lbs and rides like a dream.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Perhaps a professional fitting session?


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Point being?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I think he is referring to the stem. there are other ways to achieve that position besides having such a steep angle. 

the bikes is beautiful, but, the stem does look odd.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep, I have the stem currently flipped the 6 degrees up for comfort sake. I'm just not as flexible any more... With it flipped I still have a little room with my reach. I really need to work on my core strength and will likely flip it back down.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Herkwo said:


> Yep, I have the stem currently flipped the 6 degrees up for comfort sake. I'm just not as flexible any more... With it flipped I still have a little room with my reach. I really need to work on my core strength and will likely flip it back down.


Perhaps you should have purchased an Ace or a CLX.20. Both have taller head tubes than the CX-1 that would make the bike fit better to your flexibility issues.
As it stands, I feel sorry for it.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Also, there is no way that bike is 15.5Lbs as shown. Check your scale. Take of the saddle bag and it might be under 17. Maybe.
Take it to a shop and have it weighed. While you there talk to someone about getting a pro fitting. You must have very short femurs if that saddle height/setback works for you.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

is that a 120 stem? you might want to try a 110 mm, zero degree stem. that might be as comfortable as what you have right now. also, the seat seems a little too forward and that is why i mentioned the shorter stem.

a professional bike fit will be the best $150.00 you will ever spend.

this is all constructive critisism, please, do not take it any other way.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks. No hurt feelings here... Been riding seriously for 20+ years and the 52S is the perfect geometry for me (matches my last bike after measuring dimensions to a tee). The stem is a 120 which seems to be the common size for a CX-1 from my research. Flipping it up was my choice and I may swap it back down and put the top spacer (above stem currently) below the stem to see how it feels next ride. I have looked to see the effect from www.habcycles.com/fitting.html which shows that if I swap it back it will drop ~ 2cm and increase the reach by ~.7cm. The pics of the seat are hard to tell... but the seat is mounted dead center on a zero setback seatpost. KOPS (although not always considered the best tool) is also dead on. The biggest thing is the bike was comfortable from my initial setup for the first ride but I will flip the stem and give it a few test rides to feel the result. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

To MTTBBMET -- The 15.5 lbs did not include the pack nor the pedals... Next time I have it in the shop I'll get you a more acurate weight.


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Faster Backwards club!


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Attached are some updated pics following the flip of the stem to 6 degree down. Ended up moving the seat forward ~.5 cm to compensate and things feel OK. Ends up with a seat to handlebar/stem drop of ~3 inches.

For Mtbbmet: 
-- I've had a chance to get it weighed using a scale at my LBS. It came in at 16.32 lbs (16 lbs, 5.1 ounces) without the seat pack. Since my original post weight was accomplished using my bathroom scale I was actually pleasantly surprised that it was within ~1 ounce of the LBS scale. I probably should have listed all the factors to avoid the confusion on the OP weight... the additional factors of pedals, handlebar tape, and computer all totaled 350g or 12.345 ounces. So, when adding it up 15.5 lbs OP weight (15 lbs, 8 ounces) + 12.34 ounces, it results in 16 lbs, 4.34 ounces.
:-- As far as choice... The CLX has the same HS and the Ace was never a consideration. I'm very happy with my choice of the CX-1 over the CLX. Although, the CLX from what I've been told and read is a nice bike as well. 
-- And... as far as feeling sorry for it... don't. She has found a good home where she will be well taken care of, and exercised frequently (although, not a crit or race pace).


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Nice Nago!

Don't ever move your saddle to compensate for your stem length though. 

Your saddle defines leg position over the crank. 
Your stem positions your torso. 
Those two adjustments are mutually exclusive of each other.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

NIce looking bike but a downward tilted saddle, and extreme angle for the handlebar drops make riding on the drops nearly impossible or constantly trying to hold your self up.
Regardless of age or flexibility that is a very poor set up and limits your positions to the flats of the bars and the hoods.


----------



## fick (Jul 30, 2007)

Give the guy a break!

Keep riding!


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

the only problem I see is on the first pics, and it is not about the stem, the shifters re too high on the bar, and the bar is tilted waaaaay up. Leave the stem that way if it feels better. Just fix he shifters and bar


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

That is a sweeet ride!! Hope your riding and enjoying the way you want it!!


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks for all the insights... Seat was indeed tilted further than I liked and has been adjusted to level and will continue to fiddle with it to find that optimum fit for me. That or I'll swap it out for my trusty old Koobi. This my first Fizik and still feeling it out. The last pics show the difference I've made in bar tilt and hood placement. The ITM Sword handlebars are unbelievably comfortable for riding the hoods and on the flats but I found thru trial and error using them over the last 6 years that given the molding for optimum hand placement for me it results in more of a reach to get to he drops. This is fine for me as I am probably in the drops about 5 percent of the time.


----------



## roadgalatin (Aug 25, 2007)

Just disregard MTBBMET he has a classic case of Bike Envy


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

roadgalatin said:


> Just disregard MTBBMET he has a classic case of Bike Envy


Except I have a CX-1 with 2011 Record and HED Ardennes.
And a brand new Master with Athena
So, no. Why would I have envy over a bike that's not as nice as mine?
His position was a mess and the bike looked horrible. He has since fixed it, so I'm good now.


----------



## roadgalatin (Aug 25, 2007)

Just giving you a hard time. BTW MTBBMET: How do you like your CX-1?

I have a Master w/Record and in the final stages of getting my CX-1 built up.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

roadgalatin said:


> Just disregard MTBBMET he has a classic case of Bike Envy


Actually, MTBBMET made some valid observations and over the past 1000+ miles on the bike I've continued to make minor adjustments. Mostly in handlebar tilt, swapped the seat out for my old Koobi PRS and raised the seat height. The bike still sits at 16.4lbs (w/o seatbag). I'm a bit more flexible now and love the ride. I'll post some updated pics soon.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Just some new pics...


----------

